# HELP!! Osmo Oil not drying



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all. Can anyone help me PLEASE!!










I am fitting a new kitchen in my own house, and, decided to go for Iroko tops. They look great and I am happy with that. The problem is the oil I have used doesn't appear to by drying in properly. I was going to use this  Osmo Top Oil but on the Osmo site was recommended to go for this Osmo Extra Thin due to the already dense oily nature of the Iroko. I bought this oil and applied it as directed. Even after 4 days of the initial coating, water was reacting with the oil, leaving white stains. I called the supplier, and they recommended wiping with thinners to take off any excess oil. I did this, but still was getting white water marks.

I decided to experiment, and strip a section of top back to the bare timber. Just in case I didn't do follow the instructions properly the first time. I followed the application guide to the letter. Thoroughly stirring the oil, cleaning the top with thinners first, applying in extremely thin coats with a cloth, wiping down excess after 30mins (of which there was none) and re applying to dry areas. I applied a second coat to the whole area. It isn't clear when the second coat should be applied, so I left it a couple of hours. It appeared to be dry by then.

This experiment was carried out 3 days ago, and, although the area seems a lot more even than the first time, there appears to be several dry areas, and, I am still getting white marks, cup ring marks, and unidentifiable marks! It states 1 coat should be enough, and even after a second coat, 12 hours should be enough time to dry.

I am at the end of my tether with this. These tops cost the best part of £1k, and, as far as I am concerned, are unusable. I have used Osmo oil on outdoor furniture, with great results. What's going on here?

Any help much appreciated,

Garry


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Garry - I haven't used the Osmo Extra Thin, but I have used the Osmo Top Oil before. I would guess that the issue is that you applied the second coat after only a couple of hours. In my experience of oil finishes (be it boiled linseed oil, oil-based varnishes, Danish oil, Osmo top oil) they all need a minimum of 6 hours between coats and the first coat I try to leave for 24 hours, whether they feel dry to the touch or not. If you apply another coat before the previous coat has dried fully, it will remain tacky. This is particularly true for open-pored woods like Iroko. Sometimes this tackiness can last a few days to a few weeks. It should dry out eventually under normal UK weather conditions, but I can appreciate that you need to use your kitchen.

I think you have two options at present. Wait it out or wipe it down with thinners again and once thoroughly dry, try again. Personally I would re-apply it, leaving the first thin coat for 24 hours and then applying 1 thin coat each day for the next three days. 4 coats in total. As always Garry, this is just my opinion and others might think differently. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for that Andy. I had a feeling it would be something to do with my impatience! I think a complete strip back, sand, and reseal, leaving at least 12hrs between coats is the only way forward. Very frustrating. The info from Osmo is less than conclusive, and can't seem to find contact details.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

So coating manufactures in the U.K are just like the ones in America, I knew it was a global conspiracy. Don't feel bad My impatience has gotten me in trouble with those types of finishes as well. Good luck. You know you could always use a wax finish I'm sure you wife wouldn't mind polishing it once a week lol just kidding that might get you hurt depending on the wife.


----------

